# What are some popular high school fashion stores in Australia?



## RoofTopPigeon (Oct 13, 2017)

I was wondering what are some 
Popular Teen Stores (or) Back To School 
Clothing Stores in Australia?

*In the States we have:*

JCPenny

American Eagle

Abercrombie

Hollister

*What are some Austrailian Equivalents?*


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Gosh it's been a while since I left Aus, and I'm not back there yet, but from off the top of my head:

Jay-Jays
Sportsgirl
Uniqlo
Cotton On

There might be more that have cropped up since I left.


----------

